# Does anybody play Pokemon



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

*I play Pokemon on and off. Have for Years. I've collected quite an amount. Online competitive Pokemon as well.  *


* I may have a "few" Pokemon* *you may be interested in.*




































I have _Shiny_ Pokemon for trade. _ I completed the National Pokedex in Omega Ruby, so if there's a Pokemon you're looking for, Let me know. 
_


----------



## HoopaHoop (Oct 2, 2015)

They have thread for Pokemon games. Its under Nintendo Tree. Click on Pokemon Center. We play pokemon games together with bunch of ppl too or trade or battle.


----------



## Darrien (Oct 2, 2015)

So, nobody here plays?


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 2, 2015)

Darrien said:


> So, nobody here plays?



Nah, this section is just to make it look like they do.


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 3, 2015)

I haven't played Pokemon in a few years. I lost interest.


----------



## Darrien (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, that's lame. Play guys!


----------

